# comment manipuler filemaker pro avec apples script ?



## wanya74 (19 Août 2003)

Bonjour a tous,

Est-ce que qq'un saurais comment on lit une base de données filemaker avec applescript ?

Je voudrais recuprer des champs de la base et creer des pages avec indesign iy a t'il mieux que applescript (un langage objet par exemple)

merci


----------



## FredoMkb (19 Août 2003)

Voici une excellente adresse :  AppleScript et FileMaker Pro


----------



## wanya74 (20 Août 2003)

Merci mais cela reste qd meme assez vague et aucun exemple concret de requete n'est en démonstration.

Personne ne connais vraiment filemaker et AppleScript ?


----------



## FredoMkb (20 Août 2003)

moris a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais cela reste qd meme assez vague et aucun exemple concret de requete n'est en démonstration.


Faudrait télécharger quelques projets et les décortiquer un peu, mais je comprends que ça puisse être difficile quand on n'a pas un peu l'habitude d'AS et FMP...



			
				moris a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne connais vraiment filemaker et AppleScript ?


Heu... moi un petit peu (faut dire que ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas touché à FMP)...

Voilà, si mes souvenirs sont bons, la manière de procéder :

Soit une base de données avec les rubriques "Nom", "Prénom" et "Profession", contenant 5 fiches par exemple, voici un petit code (il faut surtout retenir la méthode) pour récupérer les données :

--
tell application "FileMaker Pro"
  tell front document --la base est au premier plan
    set NombreFiches to count every record
    set ListeDonnees to {} --variable vide de type liste
    repeat with Bcl from 1 to NombreFiches
      set LeNom to cellValue of cell "Nom" of record Bcl
      set LePrenom to cellValue of cell "Prenom" of record Bcl
      set LaProfession to cellValue of cell "Profession" of record Bcl
      set end of ListeDonnees to "" &amp; LeNom &amp; tab &amp; LePrenom &amp; tab &amp; LaProfession &amp; return
    end repeat
  end tell
end tell
set the clipboard to (ListeDonnees as text)
--

Le script retourne les données dans le presse papier, chaque rubrique est séparé par une tabulation et chaque fiche par un retour à la ligne (tu peut utiliser ces données tels quel, ou dans un tableur). Attention, je n'ai pas testé ce code (écrit juste de mémoire)...

J'espère que ça te donne une première piste de travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je ne pourrais pas t'aider pour InDesign car je ne le connaît absolument pas)...

a+


----------



## ionah (25 Août 2003)

[Petit aparté : Bonjour Fredo !]

Moris, ce que tu cherches à faire, si je comprends bien, est plus complexe que de récupérer des données dans FMpro.

C'est plutôt de la mise en page automatique (?).

Voici un début de piste :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>tell application "FileMaker Pro" to set nomClient to (cell "contactNom" of current record of database 1) as text

tell application "InDesign 2.0.2" to set contents of text frame 1 of active spread of active window to nomClient</pre><hr />  

Mais si tu n'as aucune connaissance en Applescript, ça risque de te prendre du temps...

Une autre piste est le plug-in de EM software :  InData.

Tiens nous au courrant !


----------

